# Debian - MySQL partition is too full



## RaVenC (15. April 2013)

Ich nutze Debian 2.6.26-25lenny1..
Nun ist nach einem Server reboot meine MySQL Datenbank nicht mehr angesprungen

Wenn ich über ssh *etc/init.d/mysql star*t ausführe, so erhalte ich: 

```
etc/init.d/mysql: ERROR: The partition with /var/lib/mysql is too full! failed!
```
Was mir im Grunde sagt, dass eine meiner Partitionen übergelaufen ist.

also *df -h* ausgeführt.. Das gibt mir folgendes Ergebnis

```
Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
/dev/md2              691G  128G  529G  66% /
tmpfs                 4.0G     0  4.0G   0% /lib/init/rw
udev                   10M  764K  9.3M   8% /dev
tmpfs                 4.0G     0  4.0G   0% /dev/shm
/dev/md1              251M   22M  217M  10% /boot
tmpfs                 4.0G     0  4.0G   0% /opt/psa/handlers/before-local
tmpfs                 4.0G     0  4.0G   0% /opt/psa/handlers/before-queue
tmpfs                 4.0G     0  4.0G   0% /opt/psa/handlers/before-remote
tmpfs                 4.0G     0  4.0G   0% /opt/psa/handlers/info
tmpfs                 4.0G     0  4.0G   0% /opt/psa/handlers/spool
```
Das zeigt mir allerdings an, dass das nicht der Fall sein kann..

*du -h /var/lib/mysql* sagt mir,

```
24G     /var/lib/mysql
```
dass meine MySQL libs mit 24 GB doch schon recht groß sind, dass ist für mich persönlich allerdings nicht besonderst verwunderlich..

Meine *ibdata1* File ist mit 4,5GB allerdings auch nicht sonderlich klein, kann diese allerdings nicht löschen, da ich dann Probleme mit meinen inno_db Datenbanken bekomme.

Meine Vermutung ist, dass beim start von MySQL diese Datei in eine tmpfs Partition kopiert wird, und die dafür dann natürlich auch viel zu groß dafür ist.. Kann hier aber auch auf dem Holzweg sein 

Ich hoffe es kann mir wer helfen, dass ich meine MySQL Datenbank schnell wieder zum laufen bekomme..


----------

